# Hay quality better. Quantity lacking.



## JWeast (May 27, 2014)

I took over a 12 acre field last year that was never maintained and cut once a year for cattle hay. Last year I cut spring and fall and the hay quality was terrible for horses. My goal was to test, seed and fertilize this year. In January I tested the field as I suspected the soil test came back with phosphorus levels averaging 3 ppm. Magnesium just below normal. PH level at 6.3. Potassium just below normal. I seeded barenbrug orchgardgrass hlr in early April and due to rain wasn't able to fertilize until two weeks after seeding. We monitored the field and the existing stand matured faster than I had thought so I cut third week of May. The fertilizer made the clover really take off. After it was baled the hay quality is excellent. The fallback to finally getting good quality hay was quantity. I baled approx 30/bales per acre. I seeded at 10#/acre. The fertilizer company had this field on a 4 year fertilizer plan due to the low number of phosphorous in the soil. This fall I will be spreading a high mag lime. The first fertilizer amount was 200#/acre 18-46-0. The fertilizer company didn't want to spread 18-46-0 to thick and have it washed away. My main question is, due to the low numbers on my first cut and due to the late fertilization and seeding is there a chance for a decent 2nd cutting? My soil science brain keeps telling me that a good 2nd fertilizer treatment next year is where I will see a better result. But this is my first field so I'm looking for someone with some time behind the hay wheel for guidance. Thank you all.


----------



## JWeast (May 27, 2014)

Here are my Soil test results.


----------



## JWeast (May 27, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well it looks like your in much need of Phosphorous....and a little Mag....just like you stated in your OP. Add nitrogen now for improved 2nd cutting....and Phosphorous.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Considering the fact it was a new seeding of orchard grass planted in April and your phosphorous is very low 30 bales an acre isn't terrible. I would spread some more 18-46-0 now to give your orchard grass some N for a second cut and keep building your P level. Next year 1st cutting when your stand is mature and your fertility is better your yield should be closer to a 100 bales an acre. Does it look like you have a thick enough stand? 10 pounds of orchard grass per acre seems a little low.....I plant around 20 pounds.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

10 pounds might be enough if it didn't have hulls.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you have a feed test of the hay? That way can compare what is in the soil to what got into the plants.


----------



## JWeast (May 27, 2014)

I was surprised at the first cutting the grass and clover looked great better over previous cuttings. I had to reduce the amount of hay I was giving to my quarter horses because they are getting fat off of this new cutting. The 18-46-0 caused the clover to really take off. I don't think I have ever seen clover look like a bush. I planted 10 lbs per acre with a no till drill as recommended with a field that has an existing stand. I plan on broadcasting at 20-25 lbs per acre next year but have it mixed into the fertilizer. I plan on having the hay tested after the second cutting to get an idea of nutritional values of this hay. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Phosphorus is very slow to move downwards in the soil. A time proven practice is to till enough phosphate into the soil to last several years. Surface broadcasting of phosphorus works, but poorly, in that it can be very slow to move downwards and show results. In some cases, a fast response would be 3-4 months, a slow response a year or more. A foliar test for P might be worth the expense. There are sprayable forms of P that are quickly available to the plant. This option depends on your sprayer, budget, etc.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Extension/University Types just love soil analysis.
Personally I prefer hay analysis. Use a hay analysis for a tissue analysis, or as I do submit a hay sample for a plant analysis.
Just multiply the nitrogen by 6.25 and you have crude protein. Cost less and tells us what the crop is finding. Sample each cutting from each field and average the results.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

JWeast said:


> I took over a 12 acre field last year that was never maintained and cut once a year for cattle hay. Last year I cut spring and fall and the hay quality was terrible for horses. My goal was to test, seed and fertilize this year. In January I tested the field as I suspected the soil test came back with phosphorus levels averaging 3 ppm. Magnesium just below normal. PH level at 6.3. Potassium just below normal. I seeded barenbrug orchgardgrass hlr in early April and due to rain wasn't able to fertilize until two weeks after seeding. We monitored the field and the existing stand matured faster than I had thought so I cut third week of May. The fertilizer made the clover really take off. After it was baled the hay quality is excellent. The fallback to finally getting good quality hay was quantity. I baled approx 30/bales per acre. I seeded at 10#/acre. The fertilizer company had this field on a 4 year fertilizer plan due to the low number of phosphorous in the soil. This fall I will be spreading a high mag lime. The first fertilizer amount was 200#/acre 18-46-0. The fertilizer company didn't want to spread 18-46-0 to thick and have it washed away. My main question is, due to the low numbers on my first cut and due to the late fertilization and seeding is there a chance for a decent 2nd cutting? My soil science brain keeps telling me that a good 2nd fertilizer treatment next year is where I will see a better result. But this is my first field so I'm looking for someone with some time behind the hay wheel for guidance. Thank you all.


I have fields in similar situation. 
What did you do to the existing stand before you seeded? 
Did you burn it down completely or did you simply cut it really low to the ground?


----------



## JWeast (May 27, 2014)

I rented a no till drill from my county extension and planted orchard grass at 10#s per acre. I didn't burn it but last year we did scalp it so I could seed easier. A local farm who round bales for his cattle told me to just broadcast seed or mix it with your fertilizer and let them broadcast it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JWeast said:


> A local farm who round bales for his cattle told me to just broadcast seed or mix it with your fertilizer and let them broadcast it.


I have never found that to work well here on untilled ground. I think you are much better off doing what you have done....renting a no-till drill to sow into existing grass.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Does mowing the field really low leave a lot of clippings that interfere with efficiency of the no till drill?
I will be renting one late summer and want to get the most out of it. Really excited about seeding in new O grass, but want to get it right to avoid wasting money.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Does mowing the field really low leave a lot of clippings that interfere with efficiency of the no till drill?
> I will be renting one late summer and want to get the most out of it. Really excited about seeding in new O grass, but want to get it right to avoid wasting money.


Most will operate just fine with some "trash". For seeding grass, though, I'd want as little as possible because it will have some effect on seed depth if too thick.


----------

